# mallard decoys



## rosimike (Mar 10, 2011)

Trying to figure out what mallard decoy to buy.Have it narrowed down to Dakota Mallards w/flocked heads,Toledo Decoys,Stocker,Muddy Dog or I have 20 Black Duck Restles that I could burlap and change heads and paint into mallards.What would you do if you were in my shoes.
http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTG681L4qMBamrOrR2W8k7afBYxxM6KQb6H_9yiZc_Yyu9jWIZiOA&t=1
http://www.toledodecoy.com/Home_files/main page.jpg
http://www.stockerdecoy.com/images/graphics/decoypictures023.jpg
http://www.muddydogoutdoors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/250x250-3.jpg


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2002)

Use the Restle Blacks just the way they are. The mallards come into em' just fine..in fact I'd take 20 Restle blacks over any other spread any day. Leave em as Blacks. period.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Go Toledo over stocker
I feel like u can get more bang for your Buck


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

I'd at least repaint the bills on those blacks.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

I bought a few dozen last fall. Greenhead Gear, Full body mallards. feeder-stye. They are a field decoy and I'll tell u they work. They also come with 2 sets of motion stakes.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

nothing wrong with those blocks IMO.


----------



## art21 (Oct 29, 2008)

If you are hunting open water the catails stick to the flocked heads pretty good. Constantly washing them off. Good looking decoys though.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Those black duck blocks look great. I know this isn't on your list, but I'm a big fan of the Higdon mallard decoys.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a dozen Dakato mallards with the flocked heads. What impresses me the most is how they ride the water. They seem to move around on the water in very little breeze. The flocked heads are a PITA to put on when you receive them, but once on they are on. Don't wait and do it the morning of the hunt. They look pretty good to me, and the ducks seem to like them. They have different poses in the dozen, and it really gives you a different look. Not just the same old resting mallard look. 

Durablility wise, so far only one issue with the body busting at the keel on one. I emailed Dakota Decoys and got a reply within an hour, but they needed a lot of reminders to get the replacement shipped out. Other than that not to bad. 

Oh, they are heavy, so if you plan to cary in, keep that in mind.


----------



## UKLABMAN (Dec 6, 2003)

Lose the heads on the restles and replace with low heads, feeders and sleepers. I hate the dragon-head look of the restles. I'm sure the ducks don't mind.


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Another vote to keep the blacks. You can still burlap if you want a project-they will be heavier though.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

You don't get much better then the restles. I would leave them as the are. I if your looking to add mallards to your spread and are looking for a decoy that going to last I would go with Toledo's. I've got 7 doz. supermags and 2.5 doz. ulimate mags. They ride rough water hell of lot better then any plastic decoy on the market, don't have to worry about them sinking if you hit them with a stray BB, and can take the abuse. Thats my suggestion.


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

Radar said:


> Use the Restle Blacks just the way they are. The mallards come into em' just fine..in fact I'd take 20 Restle blacks over any other spread any day. Leave em as Blacks. period.


Good points.

The only reason to bulap Restles is if they are shot to hell and need it.

And, as far as blacks.....you are right, everything will decoy to them, probably better than any other kind of decoy.

I used to mix my Herters wood blacks right into the wood block bluebill spread and they worked just fine.

That all said, Restles are a PITA unless somebody is diver hunting because they are so darned big. If they have any amount of decoy cord on them, they can be tough on aging bones to wrap because of their sheer size. If I was mud humping, I sure wouldn't be taking my Restle mallards with me...


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2002)

Rosimike....check your PMs.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Dahmer said:


> You don't get much better then the restles. I would leave them as the are. I if your looking to add mallards to your spread and are looking for a decoy that going to last I would go with Toledo's. I've got 7 doz. supermags and 2.5 doz. ulimate mags. They ride rough water hell of lot better then any plastic decoy on the market, don't have to worry about them sinking if you hit them with a stray BB, and can take the abuse. Thats my suggestion.


think you could write me into your will? lol. thats a pretty solid spread...and i would totally appreciate them for you after you pass.


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> think you could write me into your will? lol. thats a pretty solid spread...and i would totally appreciate them for you after you pass.


Didn't anybody ever tell ya kid----Restles are allergic to mud.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

WoW said:


> Didn't anybody ever tell ya kid----Restles are allergic to mud.


i could build some popcorn holders on top of them.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i could build some popcorn holders on top of them.


:lol:


----------



## rosimike (Mar 10, 2011)

sold all my restle puddlers.Going with these and some others will post pics soon.


----------



## UKLABMAN (Dec 6, 2003)

Nice blocks (of blacks)


----------



## UKLABMAN (Dec 6, 2003)

These are a few blacks that I have fitted with different eads. I am a big proponent of several head positions and on calm days lots of sleepers and low heads. Paint jobs are not finised.


----------



## rosimike (Mar 10, 2011)

Big Water Divers to go along with those blacks.Will have 10 Bills,5 Reds,5 Goldeneyes,1 Buffle and 12 Cans.Along with 27 Big Water Blacks,


----------



## nimrod4 (Mar 20, 2009)

How much bigger are the ulti mags then the super mags?


----------



## rosimike (Mar 10, 2011)

21'' long.


----------



## IN-HEAVY (Feb 10, 2011)

Those are really nice blocks


----------

